# 2014 Marvel T2 Torayca 30HM12K vs 2014 Paris T2 50HM1.5 Carbon Fiber



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

I've recently rode a Pinarello Paris...it is a very nice ride and the bike fit me quite well.

But at over a couple of thousand dollars for a 2014 Paris T2 and an Ultegra build...I'm thinking that the Marvel (sold as a complete bike) @ $3, 750 MSRP (Gitabike) might be the better option.

Has anyone ridden the Marvel and the Paris...and can you tell me if there is any discernible difference between the Pairs' Torayca 50HM1.5 and the Marvel's 30HM12K carbon fiber (ride quality, stiffness/flex, etc.)

Likewise, how do these high-modules carbon fiber frames compare to other brand's carbon fiber; e.g., Trek Five, Six Series, 2014 Scott Addict, Cannondale SuperSix Evo, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Know this was an old thread, but I was searching to see if the Marvel is really just a renamed Quattro. From the description (same molds as a Paris, but 30HM12K carbon), it sounds like they are the same bike.

I have a 2011 Quattro and my son has a 2008 Paris (there are frame differences from the newer Paris/Quattro-Marvel frame). But honestly, the ride on the bikes is almost identical from what I can tell. Very similar absorption of road shock. Same ability to sprint. Crisp handling, but also confidence inspiring.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for your insights!


----------

